# Wide Screen Navigation



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

hey guys im thinking of puttin in the 2001 navigation system in my car since the regular bordmonitor got stolen at the shop. anyways doesnt it just plug into the same exact thngs the old one came with? and how hard do u think it is to do. also do all the widescreen navi's come with a built in cd player behind the screen or not?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

16:9 screen is a plug 'n play for the 4x3 but you will need to also buy the plastic trim that goes around the unit. Behind the 16:9 is actually a cassette player.

MKIV Nav DVD drive in the trunk is virtually a plug n' play. The 2000 (MKII) has a seperate "trimble" unit that you bypass. (The MKIV has it built in.)


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

ok so what all do i need to get the widescreen into my 2000 and have it working with a cd player.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The E46 3er has a widescreen NAV display with CD player behind it, but someone once said you might need to swap out the radio unit in the trunk to get it working (so it knows to look for the CD instead of cassette). 
Brief discussion about E46 widescreen in an E38.

Then someone took the E46 widescreen display with CD player and went to an audio specialist... electronically it worked, but she reported that it does not physically fit. 
jennilevi's report.

So the only one I recall is visionbmw, who did a custom DIY in-dash CD player conversion with the 16:9 NAV display screen:




























Videos (Part 1 and 2) where he describes the custom install:


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i c does that come stock from bmw or anything? cuz i dont want to pay and go on a scanveger hunt to find all the partts.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Does what come stock?

The E46 one? Yes, but does not seem to work.

The custom one? No, he removed the cassette portion then CUT out the slot to put the CD player there.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

Fken A w.e im just gonna stick to stock im not trying to go on a scavenger hunt for the parts and ****


----------

